# [POLL] What Colour Calipers?



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got some S3 calipers on the way. Just seeing what peoples thoughts are on this....

Car...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Pink


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

first to vote, and I think Solar Orange would look good with white. My second option would be viper green.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You guessed correct, *RED*
Hoggy.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

yellow and purple stripes with lilac dots


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Viper Green. Car looks good 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im leaning towards Viper Green.....


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

porsche yellow!!!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

robokn said:


>


u almost funny


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> Got some S3 calipers on the way.


do u have a picture of it


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Unless you have big brakes then silver or black looks good but as hoggy said red 
Is always an option


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

+1 for Porsche yellow


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got some S3 calipers on the way.
> ...


S3 Calipers (which use 345mm brakes). 









MK5 R32/Golf R/Scirocco R all use the same caliper.









TTS uses the same caliper also (which use 340mm brakes for some reason).









Where it says "S3/TTS/R" on the clip i will use this: [but without the "line" so just the "S" logo]









Brakes:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

black with red pads


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

robokn said:



> Unless you have big brakes then silver or black looks good but as hoggy said red
> Is always an option


+1


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Red is too common guys


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

The more I look the better I thnk yellow is with white body,
green ? Not sure, 
red ? Too common ?
Orange ? Mmm maybe
Yellow ? Intriguing . . . . .


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

My mate has yellow on his white scirocco r calipers and it does look good


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

What pads maxamus - standard ?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

No i was thinking *Red Stuff *Pads. Cheapest Ive found them is £114 so still looking a few more days to see if i can find them cheaper.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

£114 - very good
Let us know when / where you get them


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Go for black with red logo


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Brake dust metallic?

Mine are black and I'm happy with that. It's my daily driver and any other colour than black would require constant cleaning in order to look good.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I think i depends on your plans really, for example. Mine car is red, and went with black calipers, fuel cap & grille. However When I put black wheels on, the black caliper looked crap, so went red with them. In your case if you are keeping it as is then I'd go viper green. My feeling is you need to tie it in elswhere i.e. the filler cap logo or sumfink more creative....


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I honestly dont know what colour to do them now 

I think white could look really nice..










The only thing about white is that they are suttle....and i want in your face!

Viper Green do look lush..


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

AHHHHH i cant decide


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> AHHHHH i cant decide


orange or green i tell you!! 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know orange would defo work. That's the safe option. 
Viper green would look different and individual. But would it look boy racer? That's what I'm worried about.....


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

tricky eh max ? how about for starters -   

front left white
rear left yellow
front right green
rear left orange

go from there :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

White with decals in a colour to match your interior. 8)


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

White would look good against your titanium wheels.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Your Ibis white TT is pure understated elegance to me. Why add green to it imo they would shout out way to much.

If that was my car I would go Black with white Audi rings logo, look just like the rest of the car then "understated elegance"

Or White with Black Audi rings logo.

If you must have them standing out then Red with white Audi rings logo, but really you don't need to go there.

Good Luck with all these thoughts and ideas


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im going with white......i think....just to be safe........


----------



## hackers_88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Your Ibis white TT is pure understated elegance to me. Why add green to it imo they would shout out way to much.
> 
> If that was my car I would go Black with white Audi rings logo, look just like the rest of the car then "understated elegance"
> 
> ...


I have a black TT and I went for Black with white audi rings and I have anthracite wheels and i think its a real nice subtle touch 

White calipers with black 4 rings on would looks nice on the white i would say


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

White it is guys with Golf/Scirocco R black clips which i bought from eBay (as my car is not a TTS)


----------



## dougie9 (Jul 11, 2012)

My job next weekend is painting the callipers. Going with white to see what it looks like. I think it will work well with the dolphin grey and the 19" multi spoke alloys!


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Porsche yellow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The only downside with white is keeping them clean. Also, if the metal surface has not been prep'ed properly then every single dimple, light scratch and undulation will be visible....other colors tend to hide alot of the surface defects.

My 2nd choice is Porsche Yellow or Solar/Lambo Orange.....both i think will work very well.

Primed and ready to go!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zimmerman Breaks have arrived (took 2 days from Germany! Thats quick!). Beautiful looking breaks! £150 including P&P....good value!
Pads have arrived.

TTS exhaust getting fitted tomorrow.

Just need to finish off painting calipers White and its ready to be installed  and finished!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

maxamus007 said:


> The only downside with white is keeping them clean. Also, if the metal surface has not been prep'ed properly then every single dimple, light scratch and undulation will be visible....other colors tend to hide alot of the surface defects.
> 
> My 2nd choice is Porsche Yellow or Solar/Lambo Orange.....both i think will work very well.
> 
> Primed and ready to go!


Do you have a how to guide or can point me in the direction of one when it comes to removing the Calipers correctly? I have always been weary of touching the calipers as its the main safety feature of the car.

I'm curious to see how the white caliper will look with your Titanium alloys. I am leaning towards red because I have the full red interior so I think it will be a nice _accent_.

Looking forward to more progress shots


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Go Viper Green it looks great with a white car


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

white for sure, any bright colour'd caliper will be tough to keep clean. so that being said, white to match your white car. you have dark wheels so it will look amazing when you are moving.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Managed to find a company that will powder coat my calipers for me at R228/ GBP 17.60 for all 4 which to me is an absolute bargain!!!

now I just need to remove the calipers


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > The only downside with white is keeping them clean. Also, if the metal surface has not been prep'ed properly then every single dimple, light scratch and undulation will be visible....other colors tend to hide alot of the surface defects.
> ...


I cant help you mate. I bought mine off eBay so were already dissembled 
They will be going on Next Friday as thats when my friend is free to fit them (he owns the garage).

I'm painting them myself.
Last yr we did my mates Sirocco R calipers and they still look brand new. Primers, paints and clear coat including sand paper etc and all the tools needed to do cost less than £100.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm getting porche yellow 4pot or 6 brembo 
370x32mm or 365x29mm drilled type 2piece


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> I'm getting porche yellow 4pot or 6 brembo
> 370x32mm or 365x29mm drilled type 2piece


They should look good on your silver TT.
I've almost finished painting mine white.....getting there slowly, layer by layer.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Result...*********** 


























Couldn't be more pleased. Really Do stick out in white against the darkness of the black edition wheels. The bigger brakes are also very useful :lol:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I personally don't really like the look of that. I think going for the green or orange would make it stand out a bit more, and would look better.

But, if you're happy with that.. happy days!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

avyi said:


> I personally don't really like the look of that. I think going for the green or orange would make it stand out a bit more, and would look better.
> 
> But, if you're happy with that.. happy days!


Maxamus did say he'd played it safe in going for white... I can understand the dilemma, carefully modding his TT to the way he wants and the black and white theme. It must've been difficult seriously entertain going with anything but white.
Max, how close was it to doing the calipers a different colour, what was the colour and was it that you just couldn't bring yourself to break your theme???


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't really like the look of that. I think going for the green or orange would make it stand out a bit more, and would look better.
> ...


Looking back now, I would say doing them a bright colour like orange, green or red would have made them stick out a lot more and they would be in your face. Saying that though, im glad i went with High Gloss White for a few reasons...

1. They are still very noticeable behind the dark allors.
2. Actually sits better with the car and makes it look OEM as it looks colour coded with the car.
3. You notice them a hell lot more when the wheels are rotating.
4. Your eyes are naturally drawn to them without them screaming out at you.

I think the only other colour that would have worked would have been red as it would have tied in with the rear lights and teh interior so there would be that connection and continuity.

Orange/Green/Yellow......would just look a little out of place as those color would not tie in with anything on the car and would break that continuity. Solar Orange calipers would look ace on a solar orange TT...etc etc because there is that relation between the body and the drive train then.

Atleast now the Black and White theme is consistant and it has that continuity.

I was very close to doing them Java Green at one point and even considered Porsche yellow.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

After reading your thought process I think you've done the right thing... It would've been easy to go bold with one of your option colours but on the sticking with your theme and going with white is the bolder yet more subtle move.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The car is understated elegance so would have been too bold to use a colour which shouts out.
I like it- ties in with the rest of the car and doesnt look out of place.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

A lot of work going into this car.

Do you plan keeping it a long time?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

DPG said:


> A lot of work going into this car.
> 
> Do you plan keeping it a long time?


Atleast for another 2yrs minimum.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im thinking green or gold...


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> im thinking green or gold...


Gold???? What!!!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Green.


----------



## whywhys (May 29, 2010)

I would try yellow if you think red is too mainstream


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

My Son has just got a white TT with Red Callipers, have to say they do look good.


----------

